
The master's thesis that led to the Karma Test Runner for JavaScript - gordonzhu
Came across this as I was going through Karma&#x27;s documentation. It&#x27;s Vojta&#x27;s thesis that led to the development of Karma.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;karma-runner&#x2F;karma&#x2F;raw&#x2F;master&#x2F;thesis.pdf<p>It&#x27;s an interesting way to learn more about testing and the ideas&#x2F;technology behind a tool that many of us use everyday.<p>You can read more about Karma here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;karma-runner.github.io&#x2F;0.13&#x2F;index.html
======
gordonzhu
Here are clickable links since I couldn't get them to work in the text post.

Download to the thesis as a PDF: [https://github.com/karma-
runner/karma/raw/master/thesis.pdf](https://github.com/karma-
runner/karma/raw/master/thesis.pdf)

The Karma site: [https://karma-
runner.github.io/0.13/index.html](https://karma-
runner.github.io/0.13/index.html)

------
Bobarian
This looks awesome, look forward to reading through it!

